# The Steak You Ordered Is Burned. What Do You Do About It?



## Mad Scientist (Jun 29, 2009)

Imagine this: You go to a nice restaurant, get seated and look over the menu and order a nice filet mignon for $25. Then you enjoy a nice glass of red wine while waiting for your steak to arrive.
When your waiter serves it to you you see that it wasn't nearly what you had anticipated. It's burned to a crisp. It's a hockey puck. You wouldn't feed it to your dog. It still has marks where the jockey was hitting it.

A complete and utter culinary failure. Question is: What do you do about it?
Do you:

A. Pay the bill and leave.
B. Eat it but never come back.
C. Complain to the management about it.
D. Offer to pay double ($50) if they can cook it right the next time.


----------



## AllieBaba (Jun 29, 2009)

Always tell the management.

I prefer to do it in a nice, quiet way, and only once have I balked at paying for it anyway...if I eat most of my dinner, or it's a good experience and they offer to fix a new plate for me, I don't sweat it.

However, I've gotten absolutely rotten food once that I ended up paying for but I NEVER went back to that place to eat.

And once while at a favorite Chinese place that I ate lunch at on a regular basis, the egg flower soup was sour. I called the owner over, whispered to her that the soup was off, so she probably wouldn't want to serve any more of it.

Her husband the cook came out, STUCK HIS FINGER IN MY SOUP, swirled it around, sucked his finger, and yelled at me, "SOUP FINE, TOO MUCH SHOY SHAUCE!" about 3 times.

Sheesh. I grabbed the wife again on the way out, I paid for it (I mean, it was only like $1.75) but I told her, "Hey, I know he says it's fine but I eat here all the time, and you shouldn't be serving that soup."

Too much shoy shauce my ass.


----------



## random3434 (Jun 29, 2009)

Always complain to a manager if something is wrong with 

1) Your food

2) Your service


They will bend over backwards trying to make it right.


----------



## AllieBaba (Jun 29, 2009)

"TOO MUCH SHOY SHAUCE!"

Sorry, Echo, I just have not always found that to be true.

But having worked in the food industry, I know that if you don't tell them, they won't know.


----------



## random3434 (Jun 29, 2009)

AllieBaba said:


> "TOO MUCH SHOY SHAUCE!"
> 
> Sorry, Echo, I just have not always found that to be true.
> 
> But having worked in the food industry, I know that if you don't tell them, they won't know.



Well, I guess I should have said any restaurant that wants your business back.

Bad word of mouth is the worst thing for a restaurant's business.


----------



## strollingbones (Jun 29, 2009)

i would return the steak....you are paying top price for it....dont be rude but simply point out what you ordered...of course most people dont realize what they order and what that means....how did the op order the steak and if it was burned then simply return it...they cant give you the same steak back...now the problem with a filet is....you are mostly likely a med well person...unless you butterfly the fillet it is impossible to do without burning the steak...so what did you order


----------



## Richard-H (Jun 29, 2009)

Life's rule #1: NEVER piss off people that handle your food!

Besides that, this did happen to me. Very nice restaurant, very over cooked filet mignon. I was going to choke it down, when my boss complained about it.

The result was that I sat there VERY hungray watching everyone else eat. I didn't get my steak until everyone else was on dessert. Then they had to wait while I ate. It was terrible.

Besides the second steak was as undercooked as the first one was over cooked. It was terrible.

Sometimes in life you should just shut up and roll with the punches. If you get upset everytime something goes wrong - you're just going to spend your entire life very upset.


----------



## Richard-H (Jun 29, 2009)

Let me just add - you need to fight the battles that matter - not the petty stuff, like overcooked steaks.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jun 29, 2009)

Richard-H said:


> Let me just add - you need to fight the battles that matter - not the petty stuff, like overcooked steaks.


Oh but the restaurant advertised it with a nice picture of a delicious looking steak. You ordered it based on what they said you were gonna' get. You took their word for it.

You really think that not getting what your paying for is "petty"?


----------



## alan1 (Jun 29, 2009)

Richard-H said:


> Life's rule #1: NEVER piss off people that handle your food!
> 
> Besides that, this did happen to me. Very nice restaurant, very over cooked filet mignon. I was going to choke it down, when my boss complained about it.
> 
> ...


How do you under cook a filet mignon?


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jun 29, 2009)

C.

If they don't resolve the situation appropriately and in a timely manner, walk out - don't pay the bill if you don't eat the food - and tell everyone you know about your experience.  EZ is right, bad word of mouth works.

If you let people walk all over you with the little stuff, you'll let them walk all over you with the big stuff.

When did overcooking filet mignon become 'small stuff'?


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jun 29, 2009)

MountainMan said:


> Richard-H said:
> 
> 
> > Life's rule #1: NEVER piss off people that handle your food!
> ...



The hide must have still been on it.


----------



## del (Jun 29, 2009)

MountainMan said:


> Richard-H said:
> 
> 
> > Life's rule #1: NEVER piss off people that handle your food!
> ...



underexpose it to heat. are you this stupid in real life?


----------



## AVG-JOE (Jun 29, 2009)

None of the above.  Those are lame response selections.

For me it depends.  Cheap place where the new one is likely to get garnished with a loogie, I most likely eat and run.  Expensive place I will _tactfully*_ ask for it to be re-done.

* Tact:  The _art_ of telling someone to go to hell in such a manner that they anticipate the journey.

-Joe


----------



## strollingbones (Jun 29, 2009)

i think mtnman point is you should be eating a filet...no more than med rare...if that


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jun 29, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> i think mtnman point is you should be eating a filet...no more than med rare...if that



Glad I'm not the only one who thought that was obvious.


----------



## alan1 (Jun 29, 2009)

del said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> > Richard-H said:
> ...



I suppose you like your filet's well done?
Who is stupid now?


----------



## alan1 (Jun 29, 2009)

Zoom-boing said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > i think mtnman point is you should be eating a filet...no more than med rare...if that
> ...



Only the stupid people don't get it.


----------



## Luissa (Jun 29, 2009)

Mad Scientist said:


> Imagine this: You go to a nice restaurant, get seated and look over the menu and order a nice filet mignon for $25. Then you enjoy a nice glass of red wine while waiting for your steak to arrive.
> When your waiter serves it to you you see that it wasn't nearly what you had anticipated. It's burned to a crisp. It's a hockey puck. You wouldn't feed it to your dog. It still has marks where the jockey was hitting it.
> 
> A complete and utter culinary failure. Question is: What do you do about it?
> ...


eat it and never order it again but never say anything. I have seen 'Waiting' plus I have many friends that worked in food service, there is now way I am eating pubes, it is not worth being right. 
Also some advise never complain too much to a bartender especially if you don't plan on paying attention when they make your drink.


----------



## CrimsonWhite (Jun 29, 2009)

Mad Scientist said:


> Imagine this: You go to a nice restaurant, get seated and look over the menu and order a nice filet mignon for $25. Then you enjoy a nice glass of red wine while waiting for your steak to arrive.
> When your waiter serves it to you you see that it wasn't nearly what you had anticipated. It's burned to a crisp. It's a hockey puck. You wouldn't feed it to your dog. It still has marks where the jockey was hitting it.
> 
> A complete and utter culinary failure. Question is: What do you do about it?
> ...



Why complain to management. Just send it back with the server and ask them to fire another one. If it is screwed up the second time, then you talk to management. However, if a restaurant actually has filet mignon on the menu, chances are they can get ot pretty close the first time.


----------



## strollingbones (Jun 29, 2009)

o i dont know crimson....i can remember when ordering a filet well or med well was taboo...not now....steakhouses any good ones...take the orders


----------



## Paulie (Jun 29, 2009)

I like my filet well done.  I can't eat meat that isn't fully cooked, it disgusts me.  Filet well done STILL fucking melts in your mouth.  It can definitely be TOO well done, so as for the question in the OP, I'd kindly ask the server if I can get a new steak.  I've never seen a filet cooked too much though myself, I can't imagine any decent chef overcooking a filet.

And what in the blue hell does this thread have to do with economy?


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jun 29, 2009)

Paulie said:


> And what in the blue hell does this thread have to do with economy?


In due time Paulie, in due time.


----------



## alan1 (Jun 29, 2009)

Mad Scientist said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > And what in the blue hell does this thread have to do with economy?
> ...



Too late, it's been moved to Food and Wine.


----------



## strollingbones (Jun 29, 2009)

Paulie said:


> I like my filet well done.  I can't eat meat that isn't fully cooked, it disgusts me.  Filet well done STILL fucking melts in your mouth.  It can definitely be TOO well done, so as for the question in the OP, I'd kindly ask the server if I can get a new steak.  I've never seen a filet cooked too much though myself, I can't imagine any decent chef overcooking a filet.
> 
> And what in the blue hell does this thread have to do with economy?



see the mentality i am speaking of....no rep....well done steaks...what next?


----------



## alan1 (Jun 29, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > I like my filet well done.  I can't eat meat that isn't fully cooked, it disgusts me.  Filet well done STILL fucking melts in your mouth.  It can definitely be TOO well done, so as for the question in the OP, I'd kindly ask the server if I can get a new steak.  I've never seen a filet cooked too much though myself, I can't imagine any decent chef overcooking a filet.
> ...



He'll claim his sashimi is undercooked next.


----------



## Luissa (Jun 29, 2009)

CrimsonWhite said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> > Imagine this: You go to a nice restaurant, get seated and look over the menu and order a nice filet mignon for $25. Then you enjoy a nice glass of red wine while waiting for your steak to arrive.
> ...


I hope you like spit or butt wax!


----------



## del (Jun 29, 2009)

MountainMan said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > MountainMan said:
> ...



you're still stupid and i prefer mine still mooing. as in raw.

any other questions, ace?


----------



## JBeukema (Jun 29, 2009)

none of the options. I tell the server that the kitchengot my order wrong (I ordered iot medium rare) and ask them to take it back

I don't blame servers if the kitchen fucks up


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 29, 2009)

Mad Scientist said:


> Imagine this: You go to a nice restaurant, get seated and look over the menu and order a nice filet mignon for $25. Then you enjoy a nice glass of red wine while waiting for your steak to arrive.
> When your waiter serves it to you you see that it wasn't nearly what you had anticipated. It's burned to a crisp. It's a hockey puck. You wouldn't feed it to your dog. It still has marks where the jockey was hitting it.
> 
> A complete and utter culinary failure. Question is: What do you do about it?
> ...



E.  Call a cop.

If they burned my filet mignon, that's criminal and I intend to prosecute them to the fullest extent of the law.

I agree with whoever said that if a place has a decent filet on the menu, they're not likely to overcook it.  In fact, I believe some won't cook a filet "well".  "Medium" is as done as they go.  But maybe that's just around here.


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 29, 2009)

Eve said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> > Imagine this: You go to a nice restaurant, get seated and look over the menu and order a nice filet mignon for $25. Then you enjoy a nice glass of red wine while waiting for your steak to arrive.
> ...



oh blah--cook your own cro-mignon.


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 29, 2009)

dilloduck said:


> oh blah--cook your own cro-mignon.



No problem - I can do that.

I usually just let some guy feel manly by grilling a steak for me, while I sit simpering in the shade sipping on a mint julep and admiring how well he puts out the fire that has mushroomed up on the grill.


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 29, 2009)

Eve said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > oh blah--cook your own cro-mignon.
> ...



You simper  ?


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 29, 2009)

dilloduck said:


> You simper  ?



Sure.  Whenever I sip mint juleps.


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 29, 2009)

Eve said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > You simper  ?
> ...




Is it the mint that does it?


----------



## alan1 (Jun 29, 2009)

del said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> > del said:
> ...


----------



## del (Jun 29, 2009)

MountainMan said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > MountainMan said:
> ...



pussy


----------



## alan1 (Jun 29, 2009)

del said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> > del said:
> ...



Keep contradicting yourself, hotshot.


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 29, 2009)

dilloduck said:


> Is it the mint that does it?



Nah - it's the juleps.


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 29, 2009)

Eve said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Is it the mint that does it?
> ...



can we say that here ?


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 29, 2009)

dilloduck said:


> can we say that here ?



Pfffft!  I laugh at danger ... and gods and the daministrator.


----------



## del (Jun 29, 2009)

MountainMan said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > MountainMan said:
> ...



keep being stupid, room temp


----------



## random3434 (Jun 29, 2009)

FOOD FIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 29, 2009)

del said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> > del said:
> ...



Pardon me, gentlemen.

But ducky and I have this thread derailment under control.  I think there's another one over in The Flame Zone that needs assistance.


----------



## del (Jun 29, 2009)

Eve said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > MountainMan said:
> ...



you just sit in the corner and simper- the menfolk will take care of this.


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 29, 2009)

del said:


> Eve said:
> 
> 
> > del said:
> ...



You'll NEVER catch me simpering---never !


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 29, 2009)

del said:


> you just sit in the corner and simper- the menfolk will take care of this.



*looks around*

Where's the flaming grill?


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 29, 2009)

dilloduck said:


> You'll NEVER catch me simpering---never !



Go sit in the corner ducky.

I'll simper.


----------



## del (Jun 29, 2009)

Eve said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > you just sit in the corner and simper- the menfolk will take care of this.
> ...



over by your mint julep, miz scarlet...


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 29, 2009)

Eve said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > You'll NEVER catch me simpering---never !
> ...



nobody puts ducky in the corner !!!


----------



## del (Jun 29, 2009)

dilloduck said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > Eve said:
> ...



a closet simperer, eh?

i really dodged a bullet when i called off the nuptials


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 29, 2009)

del said:


> Eve said:
> 
> 
> > over by your mint julep, miz scarlet...
> ...


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 29, 2009)

del said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > del said:
> ...



you heartless cad. You'll never touch my nuptuals again !


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 29, 2009)

dilloduck said:


> nobody puts ducky in the corner !!!



I'll dance ducky, but I am not lifting you up in the air at the end of the dang dance.  You'll have to have the time of your life elsewhere.


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 29, 2009)

Eve said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > nobody puts ducky in the corner !!!
> ...



Crapola Eve !!  I'm jumping and you damn better well catch me in those buff and filet fed  arms of yours !


----------



## del (Jun 29, 2009)

Eve said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > Eve said:
> ...


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 29, 2009)

del said:


> not a damn thing
> 
> pass the coleman fuel, would you?
> those coals look a little cold....



Is that the fuel for the truck or the crotch-rocket?


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 29, 2009)

dilloduck said:


> Crapola Eve !!  I'm jumping and you damn better well catch me in those buff and filet fed  arms of yours !



Ok, but if I bust a hip or throw my back out, you have to put me in a nice home ...


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 29, 2009)

Eve said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > not a damn thing
> ...



Coleman fuel is hillbilly vodka. It orginated in 1823 when bob coalman went overto raleigh to get------------


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 29, 2009)

dilloduck said:


> Coleman fuel is hillbilly vodka. It orginated in 1823 when bob coalman went overto raleigh to get------------



Ah.

Well, I learn something new every day.  Today is no exception.


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 29, 2009)

Eve said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Coleman fuel is hillbilly vodka. It orginated in 1823 when bob coalman went overto raleigh to get------------
> ...



Recovering from soap brain is a long and sometimes tedious process. Just remember--repetition is the mother of re-learning.


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 29, 2009)

dilloduck said:


> Recovering from soap brain is a long and sometimes tedious process. Just remember--repetition is the mother of re-learning.



Could you repeat that please?

Just one more time?


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 29, 2009)

Eve said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Recovering from soap brain is a long and sometimes tedious process. Just remember--repetition is the mother of re-learning.
> ...



take a break----one thing a day is progress that we don't want to slip through our grasp.
Now get out the puppets.


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 29, 2009)

dilloduck said:


> take a break----one thing a day is progress that we don't want to slip through our grasp.
> Now get out the puppets.



Meh - I'm self-smarted.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jB0u9crejUw]YouTube - I'm Self-Smarted[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 29, 2009)

Eve said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > take a break----one thing a day is progress that we don't want to slip through our grasp.
> ...



Is that your house ?


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 29, 2009)

dilloduck said:


> Is that your house ?



nah - my house has nice, comfy padded walls.


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 29, 2009)

Eve said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Is that your house ?
> ...



ah yes---the party--it's all coming back to me------[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZMUBMYfT4fY&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZMUBMYfT4fY&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 29, 2009)

dilloduck said:


> ah yes---the party--it's all coming back to me------



*sigh*
I owe you MeatLoaf rep.


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 29, 2009)

Eve said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > ah yes---the party--it's all coming back to me------
> ...



medium rare please


----------



## Steve Jobs (Jun 30, 2009)

What would I do? Personally, that depends. I prefer my burgers and steak well done, so if it's burned, that's not as bad as the guy sitting at the other table who ordered his steak _*rare*_ and it came out burned. I would taste it, just to see if it is the slightest bit palatable, and if not, then yes I would say something to a manager, but keep it very low-key and not raise a huge fuss. Maybe it's because I myself am in the customer service business, and the fact that I absolutely _*hate it*_ when angry customers make a big stink over something that's quite easily corrected. I would just ask politely for another steak, and when it arrives, I will eat, enjoy myself, and leave a large tip.

I have only once ever had to do this: I ordered a fillet of grilled salmon (for $25) and the results were disheartening: it tasted more like canned tuna than grilled salmon, the fillet was very, very small and not thick enough, and it was lukewarm, not hot. I just mentioned quietly to the waitress that I wasn't satisfied with the taste, and if I could please have another, and she ran quickly do to so. I actually had the _*cook and two managers*_ come out and apologize to me, which I wasn't even expecting. And I did leave a tip that day.


----------



## editec (Jun 30, 2009)

I just send it back.

They get one more chance to get it right and it'd best not take too long, either.

I also expect that the restuarant will do something to compensate me for their poor service.

Either the cook comes out to gush his apologies, the manager sends over a drink or something that indicates that they know they screwed up BAD.

Another reason I seldom go to resturants is that few restuarants employees seesm to understand that I am PROFIT and they are merely overhead.

It's not just limited to expensive items, either.

I send eggs back if they're not right, toast, whatever I order had best come to me done correctly and in a timely manner, too.

Yeah, I'm a real prick.

That's what happens to people whose families ran restaurants for generations.

They expect things to be done right.


----------



## strollingbones (Jun 30, 2009)

well you may be a real prick but at least you got balls to go with it....first i dont eat at places i would even suspect of food tampering....i prefer to eat at home...i am too good a cook and can buy anything on sale if you look enough...hell it may not be your first menu but i can build a good menu around sale items...now my son is like you....he will be hyper critical..he is a line cook.....not of my cooking....but of restuarants...he quit one chain...cause he didnt like having to wear a chef's jacket to run the microwave....and some other things...

i know what goes into our food at home....hubby has a couple of food allergies..that cause hives...not just regular hives....but huge ass..make your lip swell to it looks like it will burst hives...so i always have to be careful of that...once an attack begins....certain meds do it too...you cant stop it...his lips swell to the point you cant understand his speech....(o hell yes its funny...do you know how hard it is not to laugh, his big ass lips...trout lips....worse than julia roberts lips..yet all i can do is be sympathic) 

so why do people go out and pay twice the price for a steak...and booze...the mark up there...i ordered a bottled water at one place....3 bucks...fuck me....from tuscany....hell i just dont like city water....i didnt need italian water.


----------



## strollingbones (Jun 30, 2009)

damn now i want to fix something that will cause the trout lips so i can take pics to share.....

yeast rolls , thats the ticket


----------



## editec (Jun 30, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> well you may be a real prick but at least you got balls to go with it....first i dont eat at places i would even suspect of food tampering....i prefer to eat at home...i am too good a cook and can buy anything on sale if you look enough...hell it may not be your first menu but i can build a good menu around sale items...now my son is like you....he will be hyper critical..he is a line cook.....not of my cooking....but of restuarants...he quit one chain...cause he didnt like having to wear a chef's jacket to run the microwave....and some other things...
> 
> i know what goes into our food at home....hubby has a couple of food allergies..that cause hives...not just regular hives....but huge ass..make your lip swell to it looks like it will burst hives...so i always have to be careful of that...once an attack begins....certain meds do it too...you cant stop it...his lips swell to the point you cant understand his speech....(o hell yes its funny...do you know how hard it is not to laugh, his big ass lips...trout lips....worse than julia roberts lips..yet all i can do is be sympathic)
> 
> so why do people go out and pay twice the price for a steak...and booze...the mark up there...i ordered a bottled water at one place....3 bucks...fuck me....from tuscany....hell i just dont like city water....i didnt need italian water.


 
I seldom can afford to go to any restuarant capable of cooking my food better than I can

When I'm paying somebody money to cook for me, they'd best know what the hell they're doing as resturanteers, because I know perfectly well what I'm doing as their patron..._I'm helping to keep them in business_


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm not mean about it or anything but as soon as they put the plate down, I can see whether it's cooked right.  

I would just say, that's burnt, take it back.  

I'm pretty picky about breakfast too.  

When we go out, it's usually with family or friends.  Everyone just sits around for a long time talking anyway, I can wait for them to do it right.  I still wouldn't withhold the tip, it isn't the waiter's fault.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jun 30, 2009)

Eve said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> > Imagine this: You go to a nice restaurant, get seated and look over the menu and order a nice filet mignon for $25. Then you enjoy a nice glass of red wine while waiting for your steak to arrive.
> ...


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 30, 2009)

dilloduck said:


> Eve said:
> 
> 
> > I owe you MeatLoaf rep.
> ...





You velly funny!


----------



## HUGGY (Jun 30, 2009)

Mad Scientist said:


> Imagine this: You go to a nice restaurant, get seated and look over the menu and order a nice filet mignon for $25. Then you enjoy a nice glass of red wine while waiting for your steak to arrive.
> When your waiter serves it to you you see that it wasn't nearly what you had anticipated. It's burned to a crisp. It's a hockey puck. You wouldn't feed it to your dog. It still has marks where the jockey was hitting it.
> 
> A complete and utter culinary failure. Question is: What do you do about it?
> ...



*The Steak You Ordered Is Burned. What Do You Do About It? 
*

First of all you are not in a "nice" restaurant.  Cafe' de Beaugalais in Fort Lauderdale is the place on the planet for Filet Mignon.  Or maybe the restaurant in the airport in Omaha Nebraska.

Niether of those places would serve you a bad filet. ... Or even a not perfect one.  But if it wasn't ...due to your dumb ass not ordering what you really wanted they would have a replacement in front of you lickety split if you even made a funny look at your first bite.


----------



## Paulie (Jun 30, 2009)

editec said:


> I just send it back.
> 
> They get one more chance to get it right and it'd best not take too long, either.
> 
> ...



LOL, I don't even want to imagine the nastiness you've unsuspectingly ingested because of this attitude.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jun 30, 2009)

Interesting that no one has chosen the "Pay Double" option.


----------



## PuckeredPete (Jul 1, 2009)

Send it back...but be VERY polite about it...don't want anyone spitting on my new steak.


----------

